# Woodworking in Southern Maryland



## Hodr

...


----------



## SandieGarry

I thought there was a post about just such a place. Somewhere you could rent the use of tools and machinery I believe. I did a quick search and nothing turned up. What specifically are you looking for ? If you just want shop time, I may be able to help.


----------



## Done_Wrong

If you don't mind driving to Philly, here is a link.  Maybe someone wants to start a business in somd like this one!
http://www.philadelphiawoodworks.com/


----------



## Ken King

They have online classes at http://www.handtoolschool.net/ don't know if that meets your needs or not.


----------



## Vince

Learned on my own over the years.  Bought my own equipment and did a lot of reading and trial and error in the shop.  Now I just don't have the time anymore. :shrug:  Maybe after I retire I'll start making furniture again.


----------



## abcxyz

I'd check with these people to see if you can help or if they can help you find someone: http://somdcarousel.com/


----------



## Mr_Bond_Got_Em

I would be interested in something like this as well. I'll keep an eye on this thread in case anything pops up.


----------



## czygvtwkr

Woodcraft in Springfield VA has classes on certain things on most Saturday mornings.  

It is an excellent store with friendly people so it is worth the trip in my opinion.  There is also a gentleman's establishment right across the road if you are into that sort of thing.

I started with no knowledge except my fathers tools but I learnt alot on the website below. 

www.lumberjocks.com


----------



## PaxSpace

https://paxspace.org

PaxSpace in Hollywood (across 235 from Brewster's) is what you are looking for.  There is an open house coming up on April 12, or use the contact links on the website to set up a time to visit before then.


----------



## DoWhat

PaxSpace said:


> https://paxspace.org
> 
> PaxSpace in Hollywood (across 235 from Brewster's) is what you are looking for.  There is an open house coming up on April 12, or use the contact links on the website to set up a time to visit before then.



Great idea.


----------



## Monello

Too bad about the woodshop on base closing.  Another benefit bites the dust.


----------



## lucky_bee

I have a question regarding fixing some woodworking....

I have a really nice (what I believe is) oak dining room table set...after moving it in and out of storage several times in the past couple years I guess one of the chair's legs must've cracked and when it was sat on recently, that crack broke the bottom portion of the leg off. Any businesses regarding woodworking, cabinetry etc. that anyone knows of that'd be willing to look at the chair? The whole set is gorgeous and has been in the family forever...I'd at least like to have someone who knows a little something take a look and make sure it's not a complete stack of firewood now. 

TIA


----------



## RoseRed

lucky_bee said:


> I have a question regarding fixing some woodworking....
> 
> I have a really nice (what I believe is) oak dining room table set...after moving it in and out of storage several times in the past couple years I guess one of the chair's legs must've cracked and when it was sat on recently, that crack broke the bottom portion of the leg off. Any businesses regarding woodworking, cabinetry etc. that anyone knows of that'd be willing to look at the chair? The whole set is gorgeous and has been in the family forever...I'd at least like to have someone who knows a little something take a look and make sure it's not a complete stack of firewood now.
> 
> TIA


Try an Amish furniture maker.


----------



## DoWhat

lucky_bee said:


> I have a question regarding fixing some woodworking....
> 
> I have a really nice (what I believe is) oak dining room table set...after moving it in and out of storage several times in the past couple years I guess one of the chair's legs must've cracked and when it was sat on recently, that crack broke the bottom portion of the leg off. Any businesses regarding woodworking, cabinetry etc. that anyone knows of that'd be willing to look at the chair? The whole set is gorgeous and has been in the family forever...I'd at least like to have someone who knows a little something take a look and make sure it's not a complete stack of firewood now.
> 
> TIA



Can you post a picture of the damaged chair.
There are many here that just may be able to take care of it.


----------



## lucky_bee

DoWhat said:


> Can you post a picture of the damaged chair.
> There are many here that just may be able to take care of it.



Thanks DoWhat.


----------



## Pete

lucky_bee said:


> Thanks DoWhat.
> View attachment 107163



An action photo!


----------



## PeoplesElbow

lucky_bee said:


> Thanks DoWhat.
> View attachment 107163



Is that a front leg or a back leg? If the break isn't too boogered up and fits back together nicely that may be fixable with a good glue job.


----------



## lucky_bee

PeoplesElbow said:


> Is that a front leg or a back leg? If the break isn't too boogered up and fits back together nicely that may be fixable with a good glue job.



It's the front leg and it's some what of a clean crack...my father already attached it with wood glue but him and I are both terrified no one will ever be able to sit on it again and wanted someone to look at it...possibly reinforce it better.


----------



## lucky_bee

Pete said:


> An action photo!



 don't tell anyone but wine was involved.


----------



## black dog

lucky_bee said:


> It's the front leg and it's some what of a clean crack...my father already attached it with wood glue but him and I are both terrified no one will ever be able to sit on it again and wanted someone to look at it...possibly reinforce it better.



  These guys can fix it for you..   301-884-3011 .... I believe
  Schoenbauer Furniture Service Inc
30507 Potomac Way
PO Box 833
Charlotte Hall, MD 20622311 .   
Email: bill@schoenbauer.com
Web: schoenbauer.com


----------



## bulldog

lucky_bee said:


> Thanks DoWhat.
> View attachment 107163


----------



## lucky_bee

bulldog said:


> View attachment 107191







black dog said:


> These guys can fix it for you..   301-884-3011 .... I believe
> Schoenbauer Furniture Service Inc
> 30507 Potomac Way
> PO Box 833
> Charlotte Hall, MD 20622311 .
> Email: bill@schoenbauer.com
> Web: schoenbauer.com



Hey Thanks!


----------



## PeoplesElbow

bulldog said:


> View attachment 107191



What are you thinking


----------

